# קרדיטים חודש פברואר



## lanit (2/3/13)

קרדיטים חודש פברואר 
למי שפספס/ה, ולמי שרוצה להתרשם שוב...
קרדיטים שפורסמו בחודש פברואר- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 לכולן/ם!


----------



## lanit (2/3/13)

הקרדיטים של josie1986 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167819049


----------



## lanit (2/3/13)

הקרדיטים של anat1986 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=167400939


----------



## lanit (2/3/13)

הקרדיטים של BatelOmri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167737951


----------



## lanit (2/3/13)

הקרדיטים של חתן חדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=167552414


----------



## lanit (2/3/13)

תקציר ספקים 
ספקים:
DJ- דותן סופר - 4PLAY
צלם- שחר ליבני SIL
איפור ושיער - יפית קובי
גן אירועים - הטירה בגעש - הגן המערבי
עיצוב- אבי המעצב של הטירה- לא ממש הייתה לו עבודה אצלנו כי רצינו קו נקי ובסיסי
הזמנות- עיצוב שלנו, הדפסה ב FREE PRINT

ביגוד:
שמלת כלה- רינה בהיר
תכשיטים- רינה בהיר
נעליים- חנות עיצוב והתאמת הנעל ביפו
חליפה חתן- בגיר בקניון גבעתיים
נעלי חתן- האש פפיז

עוד דברים:
טבעות- חנות בקומה הראשונה בבניין איפה שג'קסון (לא זוכרים את השם)
קשקושים לרחבה- רחוב כפר גלעדי בתל אביב


----------



## חתן חדש (3/3/13)

ממליץ לכולם לעשות תקציר ספקים 
שבוע טוב


----------



## lironet11 (3/3/13)




----------



## ronitvas (2/3/13)

תודה רבה!!! 
נכנסת להודעות הנבחרות של הפורום


----------

